# Do Bn plecos eat the live plants?



## mousey (Jan 18, 2005)

Since I added live plants to the tank ( vals) the leaves are all shredded.
Pleco gets a piece of algae tab daily. Is no use at eating hair algae and does not do that great of a job eating green spot.
I am thinking he finds the vals easier to eat. His driftwood is spotless though!


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Not likely, but I guess its possible. They can rasp at the leaves removing algae but it usually does little to no damage.


----------



## mousey (Jan 18, 2005)

Hmm! Well perhaps it is the pond snail babies that are shredding the leaves then the pleco goes along them too-- maybe taking advantage of some easy food?


----------



## Chaos553 (Apr 2, 2007)

my pleco used to shred a few of my large amazons leaves, but that was only because it had some algae on it. he eats the wafers i drop in at night and even comes up for flakes sometimes, but he hasnt touched it the plant sense. your snails could contribute to your plant, so keep a close eye on them.


----------

